

Pycoder's Weekly Redesigned - googletron
http://www.pycoders.com/?design=new

======
arocks
As a personal preference, I prefer an emphasis on the headlines rather than
the section headings like 'Articles'. Once I am familiar with the newsletter
format I sort of sense when the section changes based on the headline. The new
design seems to have muted the headline colours and makes it look appear less
of a hyperlink than before.

I love the new logo and open layout (that previously used to spill out of the
container in odd places, for me). Truly appreciate the hard work in keeping
these regular updates.

------
jlas
I'm already subscribed to
[http://www.pythonweekly.com/](http://www.pythonweekly.com/) why is this
better?

~~~
nashequilibrium
I am subscribed to both, its a weekly news letter so not much overhead, they
are both good and do cover separate stuff as well as overlap. The best thing i
have done is get weekly newsletters like postgres weekly, nosql weekly,
javascript drips, datascienceweekly as i dont visit news sites during the
week, just the weekends. The only thing i have struggled with is HN but i made
a promise that when i hit 2000 Karma, i am out will switch to weekly. Today i
hit 2001 so i guess thats it!

------
spiffyman
> Here is what we need you to do?

I'm Ron Burgundy?

(But seriously, good redesign. Cheers.)

------
rdegges
Damn, looks really nice. I like it a lot more than the old design. Good stuff
:o

------
147
The colors feel/look washed out to me.

